# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  شو رايكم في خبز الرقاق بالخطوات المصورة من مطبخ شوكلاتة

## شكولاتةuae

*صباح الخير عزيزاتي اليوم حبيتا قدم لكم خبز الرقاق بطريقتي وأتمنى تحوز على رضائكم بإسم الله نبدأ المقادير 


¼ 2 كوب طحين رقم 2




1 معلقة صغيرة ملح 




¾ 1 ماء 




ننخل الدقيق في وعاء عميق كما هو موضح في الصورة أدناه




نضيف ملعقة الملح 




نضيف كوب الماء دفعة واحدة كما هو موضح في الصورة أدناه




نبدأ نعجن عزيزاتي والمميز في أنواع الخبز الإماراتي هو طريقة العجن وقوام العجينة وتختلف من نوع خبز لأخر على سبيل المثال خبز الجباب عبارة عن خليط سائل ولكن لا نستطيع وضع مقدار الماء والطحين في الخيط وخلطهم للحصول على الخليط السائل لهذا النوع من الخبز وإنما عجنها باليد ونبدأ بعجينة متماسكة وننتهي بالقوام السائل المطلوب . واليوم عزيزاتي أعرفكم على خطوات عجن عجينة الرقاق .




نستمر في العجين عزيزاتي مدة 3-4 دقائق وهذه المراحل المتسلسلة في الصور أدناه









نضيف ¾ كوب الماء المتبقى دفعة واحدة أحبتي





ونبدأ بالعجن مرة أخرى وسنلاحظ أنها بدأت تصبح رخوة قليلاً

 



يتبع*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
نستمر في العجين عزيزاتي كما هو موضح في الصور أدناه .










وهذا هو شكل العجينة بعد حوالي 4 دقائق من العجن





نضربها عزيزاتي بهذه الطريقة وحاولت أن أصور هذه الخطوة بوضح ولكن هذه الصورة الوحيدة الواضحة .





وهنا بعد الإنتهاء من العجينة لاحظوا عزيزاتي قوامها في الصورة أدناه.









وهنا صورة أقرب للقوام المناسب للعجينة .




بعد الانتهاء من العجين نحاول أن ننضف الحواف وننزل الخليط العالق على الاطراف حتى لا يجف ويصعب تنظيف الاناء .





يتبع*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*

لحظوا عزيزاتي في الصور أدناه فقاقيع الهواء الناتجة عن ضرب العجينة








نغطي الإناء بورق نايلون ونتركها ترتاح ساعاتان او أكثر وكلما طالت المدة قبل الخبز حصلنا على نتيجة رائعة .





مرحلة الخبز 

سنحتاج طابي مسطح 




ويجب عزيزاتي أن نخصص طابي خاص لخبز الرقاق والسبب أن خبز الرقاق لا يحتاج إلا أي زيت لدهن الطابي كما فعلنا بخبز المحلا.




هذا هو شكل العجينة بعد أن إرتاحت حوالي الثلاث ساعات




لحظوا عزيزاتي من خصائص عجينة الرقاق الناجحة تستطيعين اخذ جزئ بسيط باليد




وعند إرجاعة لا يختلط بالخليط مباشرة وإنما يظل على السطح فترة من الوقت .




وأيضا سنحتاج لخبز الرقاق لقطعة من الخشب الرقيق طولها 16 سم ويجب أن تكون ملساء جدا جدا ونضعها في اناء به ماء 




وسنحتاج عزيزاتي أيضا إلى ملعقة طويل مسطح لنزع الخبز عن الطابي.




نضع مقدار ¾ الكوب من خليط خبز الرقاق على الطابي الذي سبق وأن جعلناه يسخن لمدة خمس دقائق 




وبإستخدام قطعة الخشبة المسطح نقوم بتوزيع الخليط على كامل الطابي بهذه الطريقة . عزيزاتي لم أستطع تصوير هذه المرحلة بدقة والسبب أن عملية فرد وتوزيع الرقاق عملية سريعة جدا جدا جدا حتى نحصل على خبز رقيق جدا . ولكن الصور أدناه يمكن أن تعطي نبذة عن الطريقة. 



 



يتبع*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*




وهنا بعد التوزيع النهائي للخليط على كامل الطابي 




صور مقربة لشكل الخبزة بعد عملية التوزيع مباشرة 








لاحظوا عزيزاتي بعد مرور أقل من دقيقتين ستجف الخبزة وسوف تخرج الأطراف إلا الأعلي





هنا بدأت بالإحمرار قليلا من الأسفل لحظوا أحبتي 






وهنا احمرت أكثر فأكثر 





والأطراف أيضا إحمرت بطريقة جيدة لاحظوا في الصور أدناه أحبتي 







بعد إحمرار الوجه السفلي للرقاق نبدأ بطويها على شكل مثلث أولا نطويها من المنتصف بهذه الطريقة 




ثم من المنتصف مرة أخرى حتى نحصل على شكل المثلث.


 



يتبع*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
ونضعها في حرارة مبطنة بورق القصدير . وهذه أول الواصلين 




لحظوا عزيزاتي خبز الرقاق يكون كله متساوي من حيث السماكة ويكون مقرمش وهش وخفيف.




صورة مقربة




ونكمل باقي العجينة عزيزاتي وهذه الثانية 




الثالثة 




الرابعة 




الخامسة 





السادسة 





السابعة




وهذه اخر خبز وطلعت صغيرة لاني الخليط المتبقى كان قليل .

 



يتبع*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
وهني طلعت الخبزة الصغيرة وطويتها من المنتصف بس علشان تشوفون تدرج الألوان بالنسبة لخبز الرقاق الي يتميز بأن المنتصف محمر والأطراف أقل إحمراراً 






لحظوا عزيزتي لون أطراف الخبزة .




وبعدين طويتها مثل باقي المجموعة 




وهذي الصورة النهائية للخبز الرقاق.



*

*عزيزاتي المقادير الموجودة في هذا الموضوع تكفي لعمل عدد 3 خبز رقاق ولكني ضاعفت الكمية 3 أضعاف*




*أحلل نقل مواضيعي بدون ذكر المصدر لان هدفي هو نشر المعلومة 

أنا في أمس الحاجة إلى دعائكم لي بظهر الغيب*

----------


## wegdan_111

ماااااااااااااااااااشاء الله مهاره والله روعه واااايد سهل كنت اتوقع ان وايد صعب في البيت بس الصراحه بسيط وغاوي ربي يسير امرج ويفرج كربج وكرب المسلمين في كل مكان والله العالم ادعليج من كل قلبي

----------


## أم علي$العين$

عسى الله يباركلت في يديت

ويسهل أمورت ويعطيت إلي في خاطرت

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يرزقج اللي في خاطرج ان شاءالله

----------


## السعادة ال

مشكورة الغالية والصور ما ظهروا عندي

----------


## تسونامي

الله يسير امرج ويفرج كربج 

يعطيج العافيه وتسلم ايدج

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون عزيزاتي على ردودكم واختي السعاد ال الصور كلها ظاهر عندي

----------


## شما المحيربي

♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
::♥::♥::♥::♥::♥::♥::
::♥::♥::♥::♥::♥::
::♥::♥::♥::♥:: 
::♥::♥::♥:: 
::♥::♥::
::♥:: 
::
أتمنالج التوفيق اختي الغالية 
:: 
::♥::
::♥::♥::
::♥::♥::♥::
::♥::♥::♥::♥::
::♥::♥::♥::♥::♥::
::♥::♥::♥::♥::♥::♥:: 
تحيااتي الطيبة لج 
أختج شما المحيربي 
♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░♥░

----------


## ام عبادي70

روعه ما شاء الله وتسلمين على الرقاق الغاوي

----------


## ! K !

تسلم ايدج على الخبز

نحن نسويه بالطحين البر ..... طحين رقم 3 
ومرات نخلطه مع طحين رقم 2
يطلع روعه

^_^

----------


## أم الحلو 2010

تسلم إيدج

----------


## Bint_uae

tslmeeeeeeen

----------


## bint u.a.e

ما شاء الله عليج
و ربي يوفقج

----------


## still night

ما شاء الله عليج شوكلاته الله يحفظج ويسخرلج الخير ماتقصرين والله يعلم اشكثر ساعدتي بنات وامهات وحريمات في الطبخ الله لايحرمنا منج ياطباخة منتدى سيدات الامارات الاولى^^

----------


## ام كايد111

الله يسير امرج ويفرج كربج 

يعطيج العافيه وتسلم ايدج

----------


## حرم الكتبي ™

مشكوووره اختي شكله لذييييييييييييييييييييذ ومقرمش 


انا يوم اخبز تطلع الخبزه عصصصصه ما تنعلج
فتميت احط ملعة زيت 
لكن مااشي فااايده ؟؟!!!!!!


ياليت تفيديني ؟؟

----------


## المخلصه

الصوور مب ظاهره وياي 
مع اني في خاطريه اتعلم خبز الرقاق 

وبالعافيه الغاليه

ويسلمووو

----------


## cherry1

تسلم ايدج

----------


## السعادة

((((أحلل نقل مواضيعي بدون ذكر المصدر لان هدفي هو نشر المعلومة 

أنا في أمس الحاجة إلى دعائكم لي بظهر الغيب ))))
ما شاء الله عليج يا شيف شوكولاته!!!أول مرة أشوف حد كاتب هذي العبارة، جزاك الله ألف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله، وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ....

----------


## جويرية

ربي يسير امرج ويفرج كربج وكرب المسلمين في كل مكان والله العالم ادعليج من كل قلبي

----------


## غليص

مشكور الغالية الله يبارك فيج

----------


## AZYA

يعطيج الف عافية عزيزتي وما شاء الله عليج ما اتقصرين معانا في المواضيع التحفة. ربي يسر لج امرج ويفرج كربتج وينولج اللي بالج يااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## النهديه

ماشالله عليج الله يفرج همج ويوفقج ان شالله

----------


## اليامي مريامي

قواج الله اختي 

سوته قب 3 ايام و يلصق و اختي اتقول حطي اشوي ماي و ملح عالتاوه لين تحتر و عقب امسحيه و عقب ادهنيها شوي زيت ؟1!!!!!!!!!!!!

شو تنصحيني

----------


## Ms.alsuwaidi

يمي يمي .. ابا خبز رقاااااق

يسلمو ويعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## etoile

موفقة الغالية

----------


## اميرة الجليد

*ربي يعطيج العافيه 

الله يوفقج ويحقق الي فبالج ياارب*

----------


## <<إماراتية >>

الله يعطيج الصحة والعافية 

عزيزتي عن نفسي انا اسوي العيينه وأخبز على طول ويطلع خبزي أوكي وإذا حسيت العيينه تلصق أمسح بشوية زيت 

في طريقة حلوه بعد .. انج تكسرين بيضة على كل خبزة وهي عالطوبي يطلع فناااان

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

واااااااااااااايد احب مواضيعج 
انا اتابعج اول باول

----------


## se_haniah

والله اشتهيت ما شاء الله عليج موتينا من اليوع تسلمين والله

----------


## رود الإمارات

اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل له شهيتيييييييييييييييييييييييني احب الرقاااق و الله ماينشبع منه

----------


## ليلى غانم

تسلم ايدج لو ان الصور مش موجودة وصفاتج السابقة تشهدلج على الابداع ياعمري الله يحفظج ويحققلج كل امانياتج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل يارب العالمين وينور حياتج بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن ويرزقج بالجنان يارب العالمين

----------


## ṦŤўŁΐṥħ

ما شاااااااااااء الله عليج


حلوو طرحج

----------


## lulu4

رو ععععععععععععععععععععة وشكرا ويد حلو :Rasool1:

----------


## {عزي إيماني}

*تسلللللللم يدك ياقلببببي

انا من المعجبات بوصفاتكك ماشاء الله 
ربي يحفظكك ياعمري


وكثير ابي اطبقهم

بس حسافه اغلبهم مافيهم صور ليه ؟*

----------


## سيده العرب

والله روعه واااايد سهل
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## فيروزه

تسلم ايدك على عالوصفات بس عندي سوال يستوي اعجنها في العجانه ؟

----------


## bnt_salem

تسلم ايد اللي سوتها وبالعافيه على اللي ياكلها

----------


## اماني الحياه

مشاء الله عليج الوصفه رائعه لو اني ناشفت الصور 
مابانت عندي للاسف

----------

